# How do you remove bump stops on Pre '97 Ford?



## GrnMtn (Sep 16, 2008)

Alright, I'm stumped. How do you remove the front bump stops on a Pre '97 Ford F-150 so that a set of Timbrens can be installed? I was under the truck yesterday afternoon and I couldn't find a nut or anything to put a wrench on to. Are they riveted on? Should I try to cut them off with a Sawz All and punch out the rivets if they are?

thanks.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

assuming 4x4 front ,here's a link you might have to call them if you cant get it . http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/FF1504H.pdf


----------



## GrnMtn (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pdf. Yes, 4x4 front. After alot of looking around I decided to go with Timbrens to help with the load on the frontend with the plow attached. I recently purchased a set, received them and preassembled them. Now I'm stuck on letter b) of the installation instructions which is to remove the existing bump stop assembly. Any ideas on how for this style truck?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*booster*

look down in the note's if it's not bolted on they say to cut the rivets for the bump stops .


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

when i did my 95 f150 i thought they were riveted so i started to cut, turns out they were bolted, i ended up just cutting em out anyways


----------



## GrnMtn (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll pick up some longer blades for my sawz all so that I can reach past the springs and get started as soon as I get a chance. After reviewing the Timbren install instructions it looks pretty simple and straight forward once the OEM bumpstops are removed.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Getting em off was the pain. They bolt in pretty easy, good luck and they will make a difference, they helped my 95 out a lot when i had it


----------



## GrnMtn (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I installed the Timbren's yesterday. I cut off the existing bumpstops to do it which required removing the shocks to gain better access. After cutting them off I saw that they were bolted not riveted. It turns out there's a counterbore in the frame that allows the bolt head to sit flush hence, why I couldn't feel them. The counterbores do make it a bit of a pain to get a socket on the bolt's supplied with the Timbren's. Today I'll hook on the plow and see what kind of difference they make.


----------

